# Chargeur USB-C pour iPhone 12



## Finality33 (18 Décembre 2020)

Hello tout le monde,

suite à l'acquisition d'un nouvel iPhone 12, je me suis mis en quête d'un chargeur secteur ! J'ai à ce jour noté 3 modèles : 


le chargeur 20W Apple : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MHJE3ZM/A/adaptateur-secteur-usb‑c-20-w
le chargeur 20W d'Anker : https://www.amazon.fr/Anker-Chargeur-Adaptateur-PIQ-3-0-PowerPort/dp/B07XZ96LCN/ref=sr_1_5
le chargeur 30W d'Anker : https://www.amazon.fr/Anker-Chargeur-USB-C-PowerIQ-PowerPort/dp/B07RLL59DW/ref=sr_1_7
Du coup, j'ai quelques questions : 


20W suffisent-ils pour profiter de la recharge rapide sur iPhone 12 ?
Avez-vous une préférence entre ces 3 modèles (ou une autre proposition) ?
Merci à vous tous et bonne soirée


----------



## Finality33 (21 Décembre 2020)

Hello  

Personne n'a un petit conseil à me donner ?


----------



## Diaoulic (22 Décembre 2020)

hello
perso j'utilise le 20W sur un mini et il met environ 1h30 a charger à 100%  avec 20% de batterie
si ça peut te donner une idée


----------



## IPhone7 user (23 Décembre 2020)

J‘ai vu une étude sur le temps de chargement...(Mac 4 Ever je crois ).
ils faisait un comparatif sur les temps de charge.
le meilleur c’était autour de 20W...au delà (peut être ok à 30W), l’iPhone chauffe et le temps de charge est alors plus long.

perso je viens d’acheter un 20W de chez Anker. 20€...pas encore testé.
l’avantage de celui d’Apple c’est que s’il est défectueux (comme il y a déjà eu sur certains modèles dans le passé)...il te le change.

donc les 2 sont bien à mon avis.


----------



## IPhone7 user (23 Décembre 2020)

Au fait je viens de regarder ton lien pour la Anker 20W. Il est à 25€.
sache que je l’ai acheté 19.99€ à Darty.


----------



## JChris64 (24 Décembre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Au fait je viens de regarder ton lien pour la Anker 20W. Il est à 25€.
> sache que je l’ai acheté 19.99€ à Darty.


et à ce prix, autant prendre celui d'apple ! (ce que j'ai fait)....


----------

